# All Gold Raleigh 3 speed



## John P (Mar 1, 2018)

Looking to buy a men's All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle  Circa 1969 - 1972.  I will pay a Very Good Price with regards of condition of bicycle.


----------



## Spiros (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello, I have two 1970 sports. Mens 21 inch and womens 19 inch.


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi Spiros,
                   Thank You for responding.  I am basically interested in just the men's All Gold Raleigh 3 speed.  However could you post some photos of both bicycles and what your asking price is?
                                                                                                                        John P.


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2018)

Spiros said:


> Hello, I have two 1970 sports. Mens 21 inch and womens 19 inch.



Hi Spiros,
                  I am interested and would be willing to take both bicycles, as my wife said she would go on bicycle rides with me.  With that said; Both bicycles would Have to BE the ALL GOLD RALEIGH 3 SPEEDS (circa 1969 - 1972).  I am willing to pay a Very Good Price; relative to their condition.  I have my reasons & passion for the ALL GOLD RALEIGH 3 SPEED, which I can explain later. 
                  I am excited & at the same time cautiously optimistic!
                                                                                                          Awaiting Your Reply,
                                                                                                                                             John


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2018)

John P said:


> Looking to buy a men's All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle  Circa 1969 - 1972.  I will pay a Very Good Price with regards of condition of bicycle.


----------



## John P (Mar 6, 2018)

John P said:


> Hi Spiros,
> Thank You for responding.  I am basically interested in just the men's All Gold Raleigh 3 speed.  However could you post some photos of both bicycles and what your asking price is?
> John P.



Hi Spiros,
                I am still interested in taking BOTH of yours All Gold Raleigh Bicycles.  I noticed that you are only about an hour away from me.  With that said I could travel to you (No need for Bike Flight in shipping the bicycles).  Also i know I could exceed market value (reasonable of course) for your bicycles and pay you cash on the spot.
                Your consideration in this would be appreciated.
                                                                                             Best Regards,
                                                                                                                     John


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 7, 2018)

John P said:


> Looking to buy a men's All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle  Circa 1969 - 1972.  I will pay a Very Good Price with regards of condition of bicycle.



I have a mint chrome  66' Raleigh sports. If you are interested, let me know. Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 7, 2018)

John P said:


> Looking to buy a men's All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle  Circa 1969 - 1972.  I will pay a Very Good Price with regards of condition of bicycle.



1966' Raleigh Sports


----------



## John P (Mar 7, 2018)

chughes1 said:


> I have a mint chrome  66' Raleigh sports. If you are interested, let me know. Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma



Hi Chuck,
                 Awesome looking bike of yours.  However I definitely want an All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle Circa 1969-1972.  I have my passionate reasons why, but too lengthy to explain in this E-Mail.  However I will leave you with this,as well I did with other responders.  If you can put me in contact with someone who has this particular bicycle and I can secure a deal with them; .I will give you a $100.00 finder's fee.
                                                                                                                                                                             Best Regards,
                                                                                                                                                                                                    John


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 7, 2018)

John P said:


> Hi Chuck,
> Awesome looking bike of yours.  However I definitely want an All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle Circa 1969-1972.  I have my passionate reasons why, but too lengthy to explain in this E-Mail.  However I will leave you with this,as well I did with other responders.  If you can put me in contact with someone who has this particular bicycle and I can secure a deal with them; .I will give you a $100.00 finder's fee.
> Best Regards,
> John



I believe I have seen the bike you are looking for but I think it was made in the 80"s Good Luck with your search, Chuck


----------



## John P (Mar 7, 2018)

chughes1 said:


> I believe I have seen the bike you are looking for but I think it was made in the 80"s Good Luck with your search, Chuck



Hi Chuck,
                 If You Google IMAGES of All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycles you will see exactly what I am looking for.  So with that said,  even though you think it might be 1980's; its worth verifying.  I have learned in the past; In your personal pursuits; You might never know until you take that extra step.
Again Best Regards,
                                  John


----------



## slowride (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi John, 

I sent you a PM with a lead!

Steve


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 13, 2018)

This is the Bike John is looking for, it is pretty rare. The gold color is very brilliant. Also notice that the Gold Edition has the "Twist-Grip" three speed shifter, not the traditional thumb clicker. I sold this one several years ago on either the CABE or Ebay......Wayne


----------



## dburks (Apr 9, 2019)

John P said:


> Looking to buy a men's All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle  Circa 1969 - 1972.  I will pay a Very Good Price with regards of condition of bicycle.



I have a men's 1966 All-Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Sports that I might be willing to part with it if the price is right. DM me if you are interested.


----------



## John P (May 1, 2019)

Hi Dburks.
                     Sorry for a late response, I had medical family matters that I have been preoccupied with.  I already scored on one these Gold Raleigh's that I am in the process of restoring.  Your's looks in amazing condition!!!  If I were you I would hold onto to it.  & if you do part with, make sure you get TOP DOLLAR for it  

Best Regards,
                         John


----------



## Johnnynguyen (May 31, 2019)

dburks said:


> I have a men's 1966 All-Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Sports that I might be willing to part with it if the price is right. DM me if you are interested.
> View attachment 977994



Hi Dburks. 
Is this Raleigh gold bicycle available?
What is your best price to OR 97225-5101 US?
Regards,
Johnny


----------



## Johnnynguyen (Jun 1, 2019)

dburks said:


> I have a men's 1966 All-Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Sports that I might be willing to part with it if the price is right. DM me if you are interested.
> View attachment 977994



Hi Dburks. 
Is this Raleigh gold bicycle available?
What is your best price to OR 97225-5101 US?
Regards,
Johnny


----------



## Johnnynguyen (Jun 1, 2019)

chughes1 said:


> 1966' Raleigh Sports View attachment 766292



Hi, 
Is this Raleigh chrome bicycle available?
Regards 
Johnny


----------



## Teresa (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi John, 
I'm new on this site and couldn't figure out if you had found what you're looking for.  We have his and hers 1970 all gold Nottingham Raleigh 3 speed bikes.  These babies have been hanging in my neighbors garage for 47 years and were ridden once since they purchased them.  The white seats and handle covers are a little dingy from time but could be easily restored.  If you're interested, I can post pics after hubby gets home.  



John P said:


> Looking to buy a men's All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle  Circa 1969 - 1972.  I will pay a Very Good Price with regards of condition of bicycle.


----------



## ranman (Jul 16, 2019)

I think mine is a 73 and of course it’s black


----------



## ranman (Jul 16, 2019)

ranman said:


> I think mine is a 73 and of course it’s black
> 
> View attachment 1031355



I dig the rod brakes!


----------



## Johnnynguyen (Jul 17, 2019)

Teresa said:


> Hi John,
> I'm new on this site and couldn't figure out if you had found what you're looking for.  We have his and hers 1970 all gold Nottingham Raleigh 3 speed bikes.  These babies have been hanging in my neighbors garage for 47 years and were ridden once since they purchased them.  The white seats and handle covers are a little dingy from time but could be easily restored.  If you're interested, I can post pics after hubby gets home.




Ok mate, kindly send me photos to my email: dungplaza@yahoo.com 
I am looking for the gold paint Raleigh/Triumph/Rudge/Dulnelt men 21" bicycle as exactly the same as attached.
Kindly let me know
Thanks
Johnny


----------



## Johnnynguyen (Jul 19, 2019)

Teresa said:


> Hi John,
> I'm new on this site and couldn't figure out if you had found what you're looking for.  We have his and hers 1970 all gold Nottingham Raleigh 3 speed bikes.  These babies have been hanging in my neighbors garage for 47 years and were ridden once since they purchased them.  The white seats and handle covers are a little dingy from time but could be easily restored.  If you're interested, I can post pics after hubby gets home.




Hi mate,
Did you send photos of your 1970 all gold Nottingham Raleigh 3 speed bikes to my email (dungplaza@yahoo.com)?
Good to hear from you soon
Rgds
Johnny


----------



## irideiam (Jul 21, 2019)

chughes1 said:


> 1966' Raleigh Sports View attachment 766292



Nice bike! What tires are those?


----------



## John P (Aug 5, 2019)

Teresa said:


> Hi John,
> I'm new on this site and couldn't figure out if you had found what you're looking for.  We have his and hers 1970 all gold Nottingham Raleigh 3 speed bikes.  These babies have been hanging in my neighbors garage for 47 years and were ridden once since they purchased them.  The white seats and handle covers are a little dingy from time but could be easily restored.  If you're interested, I can post pics after hubby gets home.



Hi,
      I know my response is late, but it would be appreciated if you post the pictures of the Gold Raleigh Bicycles.

                                                                                                                                                                                                        Thanks, John


----------



## dburks (Aug 20, 2019)

John P said:


> Hi Dburks.
> Sorry for a late response, I had medical family matters that I have been preoccupied with.  I already scored on one these Gold Raleigh's that I am in the process of restoring.  Your's looks in amazing condition!!!  If I were you I would hold onto to it.  & if you do part with, make sure you get TOP DOLLAR for it
> 
> Best Regards,
> John



Hi John P, sorry for the late response on my part. Congrats on scoring your All Gold, and please post pics when you get a chance. Mine definitely has some scratches, but the gold still shines beautifully, and it rides like a dream. I'm going to write to a PM to discuss more if you like.


----------



## JPerlee (Oct 10, 2019)

John P said:


> Looking to buy a men's All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle  Circa 1969 - 1972.  I will pay a Very Good Price with regards of condition of bicycle.



Hi John P, I have the gold bike. I believe its a women. I bought it from the original owner


----------



## JPerlee (Oct 10, 2019)

Wayne Adam said:


> This is the Bike John is looking for, it is pretty rare. The gold color is very brilliant. Also notice that the Gold Edition has the "Twist-Grip" three speed shifter, not the traditional thumb clicker. I sold this one several years ago on either the CABE or Ebay......Wayne
> 
> View attachment 787570
> 
> ...


----------



## JPerlee (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi, I have this bike. Any ideas how much it is worth? Thanks!!


----------



## Henrypdx (Jun 16, 2020)

I’m curious about ballpark values as well. Thinking about selling my his/hers pair. I love them, but my wife tells me I have too many bikes, and that they need to go.


----------



## Johnnynguyen (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi,
How much for this pair including boxing and shipping to 97123 Oregon US?
Could you sell me only Raleigh gents bike?
Regards,
Johnny


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2020)

markusen said:


> I’m curious about ballpark values as well. Thinking about selling my his/hers pair. I love them, but my wife tells me I have too many bikes, and that they need to go.
> 
> View attachment 1212558
> 
> ...



I had a woman tell me that once--still have my bikes they weren't what needed to go! V/r Shawn


----------



## Johnnynguyen (Jun 17, 2020)

What do you mean? 
You are selling a pair or one of them?
Rgds


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2020)

markusen said:


> I’m curious about ballpark values as well. Thinking about selling my his/hers pair. I love them, but my wife tells me I have too many bikes, and that they need to go.
> 
> View attachment 1212558
> 
> ...



If selling on the forum you need to read the rules here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-complete-bicycles-rules.103254/ V/r Shawn


----------



## Johnnynguyen (Jun 17, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> If selling on the forum you need to read the rules here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-complete-bicycles-rules.103254/ V/r Shawn



Yes, I have read. Are you going to sell your pair of his/her raleigh bike or just to show ?
I am interested your pair. Could you sell them and kindly let me know your best offer plus shipping to 97123 Oregon US ?
Thanks
Johnny


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2020)

These are not my bikes I was replying to @markusen


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 17, 2020)

Do you guys know what the dented cup in the fork is for?  A locking key unit.  Never saw one.


----------



## jimwano (Sep 28, 2020)

John P said:


> Looking to buy a men's All Gold Raleigh 3 Speed Bicycle  Circa 1969 - 1972.  I will pay a Very Good Price with regards of condition of bicycle.



John....I have a set of these at a house I purchased last year.  They are hanging in the garage and in great shape.  I took a couple of pictures just to do some research on them and then realized they are somewhat rare.  I do not believe I have the pumps but will have to look around a bit.  I have checked them out and the gears work great on both bikes.  Please DM me if interested.


----------

